# Wynfield Plantation



## mark29860 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been invited to go quail hunting at Wynfield Plantation just wondering if anyone's been hunting there and what they think of the place. Thanks


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wynfield is probably the most famous of the commercial plantations in Southwest GA. They have the one of the best reputations for a quality hunt. Much of that due in part to their previous manager and co-owner Bill Bowles. He left Wnyfield and moved to Quail Country Plantation so that is where we go. I have heard that Wnyfield isn't the same without him but it should still be excellent. I know a couple folks that hunt there and they love it.

Here are a couple videos of the celebrity hunt at Wynfield.
http://www.myoutdoortv.com/video/video.php?v=DZdgKvHSJlS9g4P4wNmEJSt1__s8CW82

http://www.myoutdoortv.com/video/video.php?v=7XSSpIkZKXRDzQ4RZotAGAqmd8_q3sYR


Enjoy your trip!

Adam


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 31, 2009)

It is about 15 minutes from my house. I drive by it going to Chickasawhatchee. It is beautiful and is the most popular plantation in this area so they must do something right.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 31, 2009)

i've been to wynfield and it was a very nice place.  it was about 4 or so years ago and i don't remember if bowles was there or not.  the lodging is nice, great food (as all the plantations have), beautiful piece of property.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bill Bolwes moved to Quail Country in 2007 I believe. So he was still there when you hunted.


Here are a couple articles written about them.

Gun Dog
http://www.wynfieldplantation.com/WebDocs/PDFs/GunDogArticle.pdf

Double Gun Journal
http://www.wynfieldplantation.com/WebDocs/PDFs/DGJ.pdf


You're going to have a blast. My parents and I are going to Quail Country in a couple weeks (on the opening weekend of wild bird season). I can't wait!

Adam


----------



## Muygrande (Oct 31, 2009)

Uhh... Bill Bowles WAS NOT A PARTNER, he wanted everyone to think that.  From my understanding former mgmt almost broke the place, giving away more hunts(in theory, you know... free on the books) than were sold.  The place looks great, the dogs are great, they've been Orvis endorsed for Wingshooting and Labrador Retrievers, the lodge is first class, quiet, quiet, piece of property!
The sporting clays facility is improving too, they just put up a new tower!
Schedule your hunt around a Chickasawhatchee quota hunt and you'll see tons of deer too! I can't wait till the WMA starts hunting!


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought Bill was one of 7 partners (or something like that). He wasn't?

Adam


----------



## Murphy (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know about the partners but Hearsay around Albany was he was ran out after he got caught up with a secretary there (use your imagination) and was asked to leave 

"Ive never met the man and this is only what was heard thru the Grapevine I could care less either way"

The property is beautiful and I hunt Coons along the border along Chickasawhatchee Lots of Deer too not HUGE deer but plenty of them Seen a few Coveys around the edges of the swamp too   Man those things will scare ya in the dark at 3 in the morning 

When Mike left it was heard they would use the staff that was in place around Mike for this season and see if they need to hire a new Manager next spring


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2009)

C`mon folks, the man ain`t here to defend himself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been to Wynfield several times in the past( pre-Orvis) and had a ball. haven't been able to afford it lately, but the setup is awesome and the dogs have always been well trained. just don't get carried away after you get your limit. Those $7.50 a piece extra birds add up quick!!!


----------



## kirt (Nov 2, 2009)

A little off topic but, how hard would it be to go hunting when wild  bird season starts and pick up there strays off the border of chickasawhatchee and wynnfield?  Also is chick a sign in and hunt area for quail or do you have to draw or something?


----------



## Murphy (Nov 2, 2009)

Im pretty sure its sign -in only and ya ain't gonna have good luck most of that border is swamp and pushed down trees 
 Ive flushed a couple of Coveys Coonhunting on that side but we were walking on Wynnfields land going to get the hounds


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 2, 2009)

kirt said:


> A little off topic but, how hard would it be to go hunting when wild  bird season starts and pick up there strays off the border of chickasawhatchee and wynnfield?  Also is chick a sign in and hunt area for quail or do you have to draw or something?



Check out my thread "Public Quail Hunting Directory". I discuss Chicksawhatchee on one post. Redneckbillcollector has hunted the area several times and said that he often picks up birds along the Wynfield line. Some of is swamp but there is a good bit of pineywood cover as well. 



Boundary between Wynfield and Chickasawhatchee.






Wynfield Plantation land.





Like Murphy said, there is also plenty of swamp.







Adam


----------



## Muygrande (Nov 4, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> I thought Bill was one of 7 partners (or something like that). He wasn't?
> 
> Adam


3 Partners, Beachamps(pronounced "BEECH-UM), a guy from S.C. and another guy I can't remember the names of.

and 50% of it is for sale, for like $4.5 Million


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Nov 22, 2009)

Bill is a distant cousin of mine, so I ain't gonna comment on the rumors.  I do know they just put a good bit of money in renovations there and B.B. (one of the partners Barbara Beauchamp) asked me not so long ago if I wanted to buy her out, 'course she was asking a good bit, and it would be worth it if I had more money however, things being what they are, I kinda laughed and spewed a lil bit of beer when she asked. It is a nice looking place with some wild birds, would make a nice private plantation. The Leaches are the other partners, they are related to B.B.  B.B. (that is what everyone calls her) and the matron of the Leach clan are the only two children of Mr. Lee of Lee county and his estate owns some beautiful quail property there, no one in the family cares much for bird hunting though, I know on one piece of property they lease the bird hunting rights, I have been trying to get that lease for years.

Bill wasn't one of the partners, one of the old partners is my vet, so I have heard the truth from the horses mouth, but like I said, Bill and I are kinfolk so I ain't gonna repeat anything.


----------



## scoggins (Nov 28, 2009)

Tell Chuck I said hey.

As far as it being the most well known I disagree RiverView and CoveyRise are above and beyond. However as far a covey rises I don't know what they have .

I lived in SOWEGA , outside of Hopeful,  up until '06 when some fool thought it to be a good idea to get married and move off.


----------

